# Sawing big timber



## Woodsman (Nov 29, 2012)

Here's proof that you can saw longer timbers with a standard 21' bed on the Woodmizer. This one is 40' minimum. I guessed it at 41'. One of them was 24" x 24" and the other was 24" x 22". I forget which was which. 

I couldn't figure out how to upload the video here, but it can be seen on my facebook page below. Milling up a 36 footer. 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Cutting-Edge-Wood-Works/171044989579797


----------



## Mizer (Nov 30, 2012)

That is really stretching it out!


----------



## Patrude (Nov 30, 2012)

Woodsman said:


> Here's proof that you can saw longer timbers with a standard 21' bed on the Woodmizer. This one is 40' minimum. I guessed it at 41'. One of them was 24" x 24" and the other was 24" x 22". I forget which was which.
> 
> I couldn't figure out how to upload the video here, but it can be seen on my facebook page below. Milling up a 36 footer.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Cutting-Edge-Wood-Works/171044989579797



 Ya.....thats a big stick allright! IMPRESSIVE


----------



## gvwp (Nov 30, 2012)

How did you get that big dude squared up or was it already squared? That would be the challenge.


----------



## Woodsman (Nov 30, 2012)

gvwp said:


> How did you get that big dude squared up or was it already squared? That would be the challenge.



You are correct in that that would be the challenge. When I cut for these fellas, they are already squared up. Their machine (a resaw) will only handle 20" thick. I have, however, milled two logs for them that were 32' oak into something like 18" x 18". Now that was a challenge!


----------

